# 2012 OGF "Get Together" dates



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been getting alot of guys pm ing me on potential dates for this years get togethers. I was floored by the interest this early. And to think, this all started one Saturday on Mogadore the day after the blizzard from heck !  I will never, ever forget that drag out ! It was brutal ! 

I've thought and had discussions on getting some sponsers, but the vast majority of people want to keep it simple, and not get bogged down in that stuff. So we'll continue to keep it affordable and OLD SCHOOL as usual ! 

So here's the dates i'm putting out there for 2012

Jan. 7th Mogadore (Where it all started)

Jan. 21st The Foot (Also known as Wingfoot)

Feb. 4th West Branch (Suggested last year by Marks Bait and Tackle)

Just put these on your calenders. I'll post sign up threads as we get closer to the dates. The big question thrown out there by some is........can we get to 100 people this year !! I think its very possible ! So, spread the word everyone, and see you on the ICE !

Lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin, from one fishing nut to another THANKS for working on these outings. Please post if you need help and what you need done by us fellow ogfers


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

This is awesome, looking like it should fit in with everything else! What about bringing one out to Mosquito???  My father may be able to help with something also, THANKS!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds good lovin. I'm working on some portage lakes outings for this ice season as always you and anyone else is invited. turkeyfoot north long east and nimisila are on the list. North resevoir and long lake tourneys will be staged at J's Bait and tackle and east resevoir will be staged at portage lakes bait and tackle.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with steelhead fever, lets bring some out east. I will try and make some of these for sure. Thanks


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WalleyeFreak, Sounds great ! Always looking for new hardwater to fish !

Lovin


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll definately try to make these this year,also just wondering what ramp you would use at WB,they don't do a great job of keeping any of them really open,and they don't get used a whole lot.My bet would be on the paved RS road ramp,it's got the most potential to me.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've used the RSR (gravel ramp) along with alot of other guys....over the the last 17 years. Usually has easier access.....short pull to deep water (the channel) some weedbed edges and also to the west.....longer pull....but good various water depths and structure holding areas. Gilbert Rd. (east ramp) not a bad pull and access to some good water and structure (fish holding areas) Several fish holding points in this area........There are only 3basic access areas....and as westbranchbob mentioned...RSR (west ramp...concrete) but is a much steeper area to pull out of ( when snow falls create a problem)...One thing ice fishing WB has to offer is the total element of catching "THE ICE FISHING TROPHY OF YOUR LIFE".....with the hodge-podge assortment of larger species of fish that live in this Res....The improved jay lake access in the camping ground would (could) be usable if this area is open to the public in the winter season and if Park personal are available to plow any of that area. Any other access to water ICE) on WB equates to a good pull over alot of ground from any other parking access.........


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

as of last year you could fish the jay lake area but as soon as a good snow fell they plowed the drive and enough space for maybe three cars,if you had a 4x4 you could chance jumping the drift to park,it also takes a long time for that area to clear up.You get the same problem with the other ramps too,because of lack of use they really don't plow a whole lot of parking spaces.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I marked my calendar, I want to make it to all of them.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey lovin thanks for heading these get togethers up again i had a great time last year its good to get with other ice fishermen most of my friends think I'm nuts. i have the dates marked on my calendar


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

When you pick a Mosquito Lake or a Pymatuning Resovoir you will get your 100 people plus!!!!!!!! 

 ICENUT(Bill)


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to build some ice rods for prizes this year. I'll make sure Mark has them just in case I can't make the events. I would like some in-put on what type of rods to build. Light pan fish, or stiffer walleye/pike ones. PM me or post in this thread.
John (Lawman)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Lawman60 said:


> I'm going to build some ice rods for prizes this year. I'll make sure Mark has them just in case I can't make the events. I would like some in-put on what type of rods to build. Light pan fish, or stiffer walleye/pike ones. PM me or post in this thread.
> John (Lawman)


something with a super lite tip and backbone  give me a call when you get a chance...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> I'm going to build some ice rods for prizes this year. I'll make sure Mark has them just in case I can't make the events. I would like some in-put on what type of rods to build. Light pan fish, or stiffer walleye/pike ones. PM me or post in this thread.
> John (Lawman)


How about an equal number of both types ?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> How about an equal number of both types ?


That sounds like a plan Jim. Thanks for the input.


----------

